# Sd14



## will. (Jan 31, 2006)

Has any one out there attempted building "Marcle models" SD14 ?,Its built out of card and ends up 7 ft long.
Iam quite enjoying the experience though I dont think I shall show anyone the finished product !!
If any one has any tips in its construction I would be interested to read them !,
The final model being 7ft long, my wife has suggested a holiday on the french canals in it !
Look forward to any comments
Will.


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

I've often pondered about buying it, but I know that after the initial burst of activity, it would probably end up in the garage awaiting the day my children (7 & 4) leave home and I can finally return to my hobbies. 
Why do you not want to show off the finished product? Is it more complicated than expected? Do you recommend it as a full model or buying it in three sections? Anyway, good luck with it, and don't forget, on the French canals, they drive on the other side!
Fred


----------



## Gert (Nov 8, 2006)

Hallo,

If you are interested in the model, espacially the building progress of it have a look on:
www.kartonmodell-forum.de and go to"Bauberichten" and then to "Schiffahrt" and you will find almost the complete construction of the model.
Are you building he model yourself??

regards,

Gert Vaanderen


----------



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

*sd14 model*

hi in the process of having a working model built 17 feet long and 2.6 feet wide! will post some pics when i get started
regards
peter


----------

